# how to create video_ts format so that, can burn many movies in a dvd



## maxigladi (Apr 21, 2007)

can anybody tell me 

how to create video_ts format so that, i can burn many movies in a dvd

i think video_ts takes less space and so we can burn more movies than burning in video format using nero


----------



## Geoff (Apr 21, 2007)

You cant just create a video in DVD format, but you can use a DVD program such as Nero to encode regular video files into DVD format, then burn it to a DVD, which is played just like a regular DVD.

And no it's not less space.  A normal DVD is around 7-9GB, and you can convert it to a .mpg with similar quality, and only have it take up around 700MB.


----------



## maxigladi (Apr 21, 2007)

i just want to know how to convert any video file into vob or video_ts fromat


----------



## Verve (Apr 21, 2007)

Try Super, I don't know if it has ts in it though.


----------



## shawn_selig29 (Apr 21, 2007)

try vso's convert x to dvd... it will convert and movie file to dvd format so u can burn and play in a dvd player (converts to the video_ts)... gl..


----------

